# VOTE NOW! Contractor Of The Quarter (2nd Quarter 2015)



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Vote (in the poll above) for the member who you feel best exemplifies knowledge in the field, business experience, contributions to the community, good reputation, and integrity. 

These are the final nominations for Contractor Of The Quarter (2nd Quarter 2015)

Blacktop
Read his story here: http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-blacktop

BlueRidgeGreen
Read his story here: http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-blueridgegreen

Brickhook
Read his story here:http://www.contractortalk.com/blogs/featured-contractor-brickhook

We value our members and strive to find ways to promote them. All featured Contractors of the Quarter receive the following as prizes to receiving this prestigious award.

*The Contractor Of The Quarter will receive the following:*


$1000 eGift Card and ContractorTalk swag
Featured in our Newsletter
A custom badge in the community
Listed in our Contractor of the Quarter page
Vote Now! :thumbup:

_Just a reminder that our winner will be able to choose how they receive the $1,000. They can either get it on an eGift card or if they prefer it can be sent to their PayPal account._


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Tough group to choose from. Good luck guys.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

mnld said:


> Tough group to choose from. Good luck guys.


I was just sitting here thinking the same thing. Very tough choice.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Wow! The Bios are great reads!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Is this a Virgina thang?

Nonetheless, good luck fellers! Tough choice.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Hard to believe out of 115,000 members we could only find three guys. Not taking away from any of those three they are all well deserving.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I am kind of a red ass, so I refuse to vote. As far as I know they are all good guys.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The best I can remember ..I declined my nomination :blink:


I don't stand worthy against these two! Remember!!! I'M A DRYWALLER!!!


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Jonathan that was an excellent bio!! It made me stop and think about what am chasing sometimes!


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

blacktop said:


> The best I can remember ..I declined my nomination :blink:


The best I can remember...

I said something along the lines of, too bad. :whistling


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

overanalyze said:


> Jonathan that was an excellent bio!! It made me stop and think about what am chasing sometimes!


I agree....that's one of the reasons for his nomination.
Most of us bust our butts every day but I'm not sure everyone has a clear vision of the prize or the price paid for that busting. Blue Ridge Green (Jonathan) seems to have a handle on that. 

Making each project, whether it's big or small, a commitment to excellence...a commitment to gaining trust from the client, profitable for the crew and an enjoyable experience for all can be quite the juggling act.

From his posts, his pictures and his help to others, I always see those same commitments.

We are like Frick and Frack in the P&R forum but when it comes to his work, family and humanity ethics....he gets my vote.

And did I mention....he loves dogs?


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

A while ago it was asked who you would most like to work with for a day. Jonathan is on the short list and that bio moved him up there with Easy. They both have a great attitude and eloquence.
Good luck to all.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Toughest choice yet...this is going to take a while


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It's kinda hard to pick between guys in completely different trades. We should do away with the voting and just randomly hand it out.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Can the backroom see who we picked, or do they get just a total?


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Great Bios guys, was a tough decision.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> It's kinda hard to pick between guys in completely different trades. We should do away with the voting and just randomly hand it out.


What about just the content of his character?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> What about just the content of his character?


F that! I'd never win!


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

I didn't know Blue Ridge much before, but after reading his Bio, I feel like I've known him a while. It would be a pleasure to work on site with Jonathon any day :thumbsup:

Blacktop? I'm very proud to call Rick my friend. He's quick to lend a hand, advice, a laugh, or anything else you might need. And he's a heck of a Drywaller....check out his videos!

Blacktop and I were raised much the same way, pretty much on the job. I have the upmost respect for him, and I truly enjoy reading his post everyday.

With all due respect for Jonathon, Ol' Blacktop's getting my vote, And I wish you both the very best.

Now with that being said, Cricket, can I at least get a CT coffee mug for third place?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's easy to pick someone, what's not easy is not picking someone.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I know but that's how it feels.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Doubt he'll believe it.

voted for BRG


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

We are down to the wire now.

Tomorrow afternoon will be your last chance to vote in this poll!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Killer new score graph


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

Cricket said:


> We are down to the wire now.
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon will be your last chance to vote in this poll!


I'm thinking I need more time......:laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

brickhook said:


> I'm thinking I need more time......:laughing:


I don't get It ..With all the great Masons here. I'm just a drywaller but you got my vote John ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

blacktop said:


> I don't get It ..With all the great Masons here. I'm just a drywaller but you got my vote John ! :thumbsup:


I have no doubt that at some point each of our nominees will end up winning the Contractor of the Quarter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What happens when there's a tie?


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Californiadecks said:


> What happens when there's a tie?


We use random.org to break the tie.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats Blue Ridge!!:thumbsup: I wish I had more guys like you in this area to work for. You seem like a D/Cs dream. I've followed your work ..It shows nothing but pride!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

blacktop said:


> Congrats Blue Ridge!!:thumbsup: I wish I had more guys like you in this area to work for. You seem like a D/Cs dream. I've followed your work ..It shows nothing but pride!


The real truth is....
That I have considered (many times) trying to tempt you to come out here for hit and runs.

Great drywallers are like gold. 

Ask me how many times I had a knife in my hand, thinking......I wonder how many cold cases of beer and gorgeous dancing girls I would have to provide for Blacktop over a week long stay. :whistling


Coming from you, a compliment like that really means something.

I wish we could all move to one market and work with and for each other.
What a dream that would be.
Sometimes I put a Dream Team roster together in my head, but it ends up having like 84 guys out on the field at one time.

Any time you need a working vacation.......


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> The real truth is....
> That I have considered (many times) trying to tempt you to come out here for hit and runs.
> 
> Great drywallers are like gold.
> ...


I totally agree, there are a bunch of alll stars here that I would be greatful to work with.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I know that I, for one, would pay a lot to see all the decking guys working on one crew.:whistling


I mean a LOT. I'd fly just about anywhere in the US to see that.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

brhokel606 said:


> I totally agree, there are a bunch of alll stars here that I would be greatful to work with.


We should find a sponsor (or a member with extraordinarily deep pockets) to fund a charity build.

Could you imagine that house?

Videotape the action.....sell the rights....BOOM! 
Hit TV....Recoup on investment.

Any takers?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> The real truth is....
> That I have considered (many times) trying to tempt you to come out here for hit and runs.
> 
> Great drywallers are like gold.
> ...


I don't know ...I hear those mountain girls down there are kinda crazy!!:whistling


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

EthanB said:


> I know that I, for one, would pay a lot to see all the decking guys working on one crew.:whistling
> 
> 
> I mean a LOT. I'd fly just about anywhere in the US to see that.


That totally trumps the CT Charity Build Show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Brickhook!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I don't know ...I hear those mountain girls down there are kinda crazy!!:whistling


Exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I hear the shine is good too. Oh and don't forget the sing.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> We should find a sponsor (or a member with extraordinarily deep pockets) to fund a charity build.
> 
> Could you imagine that house?
> 
> ...


That would be fun! I'm game


----------

